# Moving to Portimao or Lagos



## clarinda100

Hi All,

I have decided that I want to move to either Portimao or Lagos within the next few months. I have an internet based business which I will work on during the day, however in order to bring in an extra income and to meet people I would like to get a part time job in a bar or a restaurant (of which I have loads of experience within the UK). I am a 30 year old female.

I was hoping that people can advise me on how difficult it would be to get a part time job within portimao or lagos and how much I can expect to get paid. I speak Portuguese and having had a longterm boyfriend who was portuguese I know what to expect from portugal and the portuguese.

I would also appreciate it if poeple could point me in the dirrection of websites where I can search for apartments, I have already been looking on casa.sapa.pt

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## jorgemac23

Hi Clarinda
My Wife & I moved to Lagos about 2 yrs. ago we opened a little Children's clothing shop, So we like Lagos much more than Portimao (our opinion)
anyway off the top of my head i remember that there is a fancy restaurant called Artistas near the cinema that has a help wanted sign outside and also a cafe/bar near the city hall or camara the bar's name is Britaika it's a nice place i know there are others.
Also to rent apartments you can either go to a realtor called casasdobarlavento Im a new member so I'm not able to post that name as a url just remember its not pt its com
Or buy the 123 newspaper.

good luck

jorgemac23


----------

